# Mini DSP



## sh.moto.2 (Jul 2, 2010)

how can i actually use a 2x8 mini? if i use a head unit how do i tune it? can i use a raspberry pi with it and how? how can i maximize my output voltage?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

using raspberry pi would be cool...
According to their website "All our plug-ins are tested to be fully compatible with Windows (WinXP SP2, Vista, Win 7) and Mac OsX.

For Windows 7, we've however noticed that in some cases, some dialog boxes would not appear (depending on your Win7 settings). To prevent this issue from happening, simply enable the WinXP 2 compatibility mode as described in the following microsoft video.

So with a window or mac system, you download the plugin you want, setup accordingly, sync via usb to the dsp and tune to your are satisfied. Your amplifier should be able to take the output voltage from mini and adjusting gain to match, be just fine. If not, an external line driver will be needed.


----------



## sh.moto.2 (Jul 2, 2010)

will i be able to control mini DSP with raspberry pi? can i adjust it on the fly without a pc that has windows or mac?


----------



## porscheman (Jan 1, 2012)

i far as i know you have to have a windows box or a mac to adjust any of eh mini dsps. all the mini dsp have a massive 2v out on them, so either use amps that can use that low of voltage or get a line driver. 
as for using a rpi to feed it music give me a few weeks for the parts to get here from france, i'll hopefully have one up and running soon after. my setup, if it all works as promised, is a raspberry pi with hifiberry digi on it running Volumio feeding optical to the back of the car into a minidigi on a minidps 2x4. using a adafruit piface for a display and track control.


----------

